# DBR Axis TT - Converted back to rigid



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

After having a RockShox Mag21 SL Ti on this bike for 16 years, I recently reinstalled the original steel fork. The old Mag21 did squat for small bump compliance, so going rigid wasn't a huge difference. The Mag21 did take the edge off the larger bumps, but it was also pretty flexy doing it. 

The bike is nice and light -- somewhere around 20-21 lbs according to my bathroom scale.

I also installed new brake cables and brake pads. The old cantilevers are a pain to get set up, but once they are adjusted properly they work well enough.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

jabrabu said:


> After having a RockShox Mag21 SL Ti on this bike for 16 years, I recently reinstalled the original steel fork. The old Mag21 did squat for small bump compliance, so going rigid wasn't a huge difference. The Mag21 did take the edge off the larger bumps, but it was also pretty flexy doing it.
> 
> The bike is nice and light -- somewhere around 20-21 lbs according to my bathroom scale.
> 
> I also installed new brake cables and brake pads. The old cantilevers are a pain to get set up, but once they are adjusted properly they work well enough.


That's a great setup. I had nearly the same thing up until recently, but I'm a knuckle dragger and needed a longer top tube. The last time it was weighed, the bike came in at 20.1 pounds according to the scale at Keyesville.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice. Your frame looks a '95, right? Mine is a '93 or '94. I bought it as a bare frame and built it up with some nice parts, like White Industries hubs and titanium bottom bracket, Cook Bros. cranks, XTR derailleurs, Syncros titanium seatpost, Paul's brake levers, etc. The titanium frame and seatpost smooth out the ride pretty well. 

This year I had to replace several parts that finally wore out or showed signs of fatigue, like the handlebars, cassette, and chain. I'm still using the old 1994 Grip Shift shifters. They work okay, but aren't as smooth as they used to be,even after cleaning them and installing new cables. I'm considering new SRAM Attack twist shifters, and also considering going from 8-speed to 9-speed.

I've also thought about getting a modern suspension fork like a Magura Durin R80 or RockShox SID 80mm, and some nice V-brakes and levers, but I'll keep it like it is for now. It looks like you already have V-brakes on yours.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

May I?








Mine's a about 95. Totally rebuilt 2 years ago.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice. Thanks for sharing. I think the '95's had a polished frame and yellow decals like Vader's bike above, so yours might be a '94.

I've tried to keep as many of my original build parts as possible. Amazingly, all the bearings in the headset, bottom bracket, and hubs are original and still work fine. I guess that's a testament to the quality of those parts. The derailleurs, shifters, brakes, jockey wheels, cranks, and chainrings are also still origininal. The things that have worn out or broken and needed replacing were the cassette, chain, pedals, handlebars, saddle, grips, and some spokes.


----------



## indian fire trail (Nov 22, 2007)

This is from a friend here in Spain


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

That looks nice with the silver forks. It's nice to see more of these old bikes. These frames will probably last forever.


----------



## Cassady (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello all,

Have a 94(?) DBR Axis TT with a 27.0mm seatpost.... Need to replace the seat clamp now... Anyone done the same recently? Trying to figure out what sized clamp I need to get as replacement... Would appreciate any information! 

Many thanks!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Clamps _generally_ come in three sizes. 1-1/8", 1-1/4", & 1-3/8" , same as front derailleurs. A ti or steel frame with a 27.0mm post would likely have a 1-1/8" or 28.6mm clamp. But you should measure to be sure.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

muddybuddy said:


> Clamps generally come in three sizes. 1-1/8", 1-1/4", & 1-3/8" , same as front derailleurs. A ti or steel frame with a 27.0mm post would likely have a 1-1/8" or 28.6mm clamp.


On my 1995 Axis TT, I used a DKG clamp off a frame that used a 27.2 post.


----------



## Cassady (Feb 6, 2007)

Ordered a Hope 28.6mm clamp - thinking the same thing... No go... Bit nervous now to simply order the 30.0mm....


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Cassady said:


> Bit nervous now to simply order the 30.0mm....


Mumble . . . mumble . .. BIKE SHOP!!!! . . .. mumble . . . mumble ... CALIPERS!!!!

(Sorry, my Tourette's is acting up again.)


----------



## Cassady (Feb 6, 2007)

Jak0zilla said:


> Mumble . . . mumble . .. BIKE SHOP!!!! . . .. mumble . . . mumble ... CALIPERS!!!!
> 
> (Sorry, my Tourette's is acting up again.)


You'd think, huh?

Not a single friggin LBS has calipers in this part of the world... All the new stuff comes out with standard sizes - so they sort of shrug and say they never replaced the calipers after they 'lost' them etc. etc....

Taking it in to the LBS probably wont help much either, I suspect. For example - if the 30.9mm fits, albeit being a bit big - how am I to then know, without calipers, that a 30.0mm won't fit better??

Which is why I'm hoping someone with a DBR Axis went through this exercise recently...


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Shameful. I hear the kids don't even learn to build wheels these days!  

Someone should help a brother out and measure theirs!


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm running a nice Interloc clamp. 31.8mm.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I'd like one of these to replace my steel version... thought about tracking one down last year... the guy I got my manitou from had one, but that may(or may not) have already appeared in this thread...


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

You could get a set of calipers for yourself (there are some that are not expensive), they do come in handy for alot of applications other than for the bike.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I measured the top of the seatpost on mine. It measured 31mm outside diameter.


----------



## Cassady (Feb 6, 2007)

Many thanks people!

Live and learn - had a big order setup for CRC, threw in a 28,6mm Hope seatclamp which was.... too small! Already flogged it, but managed to get some info of DBR owners over at Retrobike.co.uk - looks like I'll be ordering a 31,8mm in the next few weeks 

Sweet looking rides here - will pop up some pics of my old frame when I'm finished with the SS conversion....

Happy riding!


----------



## Erwin8r (Oct 26, 2006)

Folks, just picked up a late-90's/early 2000's frame to build-up (going to use a Trigon carbon fork). It is definitely a DBR (DBR serial number), made in the US, and disk-brake compatible. Can anyone tell me what the headset size is? It's got cups in it that I need to drift out, and I'm hoping its a 1 1/8", but it looks like it might be a 1.25"?

TIA!


----------

